# Momma Candycane update



## Romegacatlover (Feb 26, 2021)

Candycane got to be as big as a TANK on four legs at the end of her pregnancy! I assumed she had two little kittens inside as the 1st litter was two. Yesterday, I saw her kittens for the first time. I saw the 2 little heads - playing in the sunshine, the I saw a 3rd join the tangle, then a FOURTH little head popped up! She had FOUR kittens on March 22nd! 

Don’t know how I’m gonna name all these but I think I better buy stock in purine cat chow! Kittens - one is a pretty grey with white booties, another is EXACTLY like mr. wolfman was but a hint towards black instead of brown (LOT of maine **** cat in this one), and two brown tabbies. Maybe I can get some pictures soon, as they were within 3 feet of me yesterday . They are still a little wobbly when sitting in the sun - so cute!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yay! That's great! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

